# Rhinestones on tights



## Ksk8 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know how to apply rhinestones on tights? I know hot fix would not work since it would melt them but I was wondering how they do those tights decorated with Swarovski crystals?
Allthough this is a T-shirt forum,I was wondering if any of you guys have tried to surprise those ladies out there with some sparkling tights.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

what is the material??? if it is sensitive to heat, I have a manual fix machine that activates the glue by ultrasound...no heat to the garment...can be used on stuff like leather, cell phone..cell phone cases...etc...do a search for manual hot fix machine. I think mesa.com sells one...but warning...they are not cheap!..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone used a glue adhesive for this? Thanks. =)


----------



## Ksk8 (Feb 19, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> what is the material??? if it is sensitive to heat, I have a manual fix machine that activates the glue by ultrasound...no heat to the garment...can be used on stuff like leather, cell phone..cell phone cases...etc...do a search for manual hot fix machine. I think mesa.com sells one...but warning...they are not cheap!..


Thank you Charles. I'm looking into getting an ultrasonic strass applicator so this might work. Tried searching the internet but there isn't a single site mentioning anything about how they are made....seems to be a well kept secret.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Kinga.....I tried to reply to your PM but your mailbox is full...


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

check out permaboss.com they sell all kinds of machines


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Has anyone used a glue adhesive for this? Thanks. =)


yes, to glue adhesive

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Also ultrasonic, wand
Sandy jo


----------

